# Let me see your rack!



## Remmy122 (Oct 12, 2011)

So the other day I look out the window and the Mrs Remmy is looking at my wood pile.... this cant be good. She wants the wood cut this winte to go into racks instead of on pallets. Im ok with this since right now theyre not single rows. So let me see your rack! Trying to decide what we want it to look like.

Also, My math is crap and Im tired... So if some one can make it easy, How long will I need to make a 4ft tall rack equal a cord? lets say the splits are 16" (most closer to 18" and if I cut it 20").

(and on an unrelated note, Mrs Remmy just accepted a job offer after being unemployed for 18 months! Now I can buy all the wood processing toys I want!)


----------



## rdust (Oct 12, 2011)

Remmy122 said:
			
		

> So the other day I look out the window and the Mrs Remmy is looking at my wood pile.... this cant be good. She wants the wood cut this winte to go into racks instead of on pallets. Im ok with this since right now theyre not single rows. So let me see your rack! Trying to decide what we want it to look like.
> 
> Also, My math is crap and Im tired... So if some one can make it easy, How long will I need to make a 4ft tall rack equal a cord? lets say the splits are 16" (most closer to 18" and if I cut it 20").
> 
> (and on an unrelated note, Mrs Remmy just accepted a job offer after being unemployed for 18 months! Now I can buy all the wood processing toys I want!)



Congrats on the new job!  To answer your question 24' single rows if 4' high and 16" wide.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sure you have seen mine... But I will post again.. They are "Rutland" "Stack-n-Store" Rack brackets.. I got them from www.northlineexpress.com

I made them 12 ft long, by 4.5 ft tall.. at an 18" average split size.. Its about .63 Cord (Little over half/about 5/8 cord)... Added some landscaping timbers around the whole area and then some river rock to top it off.. Cost a few bucks to do it.. But in the end, it looks alright.


----------



## littlalex (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a wood farm...nice!

Littlalex


----------



## Adabiviak (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that a propane tank I see tucked between the racks there?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 12, 2011)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> Is that a propane tank I see tucked between the racks there?



Yep... My way of sticking it to "The Man" (Propane Man that is..) That tank was for the garage/shop. My garage is almost 50' x 50'. Split in half. Half is a 3 car garage-Half shop. LP tank for the house is on the opposite end.


----------



## blujacket (Oct 12, 2011)

DexterDay, If you have a Menards near, the stack n' stores are $11.99. Just picked some up couple days ago.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 12, 2011)

Who would show pictures of their wood racks after DexterDay posts those lazer-straight stacks? Even if I had a rack I wouldn't embarrass myself.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 12, 2011)

I say whats wrong with pallets?

Right now  ours is double stacked, two rows deep on a pallet, inbetween the poplar tress on the sidw on the house. Nice part is they make a useable fence. Love to stack it 8ft to get some privacy...

Congrats on the job, even though she already knew that...


----------



## Stax (Oct 12, 2011)

Got 3 of the large racks in the yard...building a 4th.  The smaller rack sits on the porch right outside back door for convenience.


----------



## Stax (Oct 12, 2011)

Arial shot.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 12, 2011)

That propane tank in the firewood storage area is one of my all time favorite pictures.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine is heated!


----------



## Stax (Oct 12, 2011)

That's sweet smokin.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty sad when a thread titled like this doesn't leave more guys more disappointed . . . heck, most folks are downright excited to see these racks.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

Stax said:
			
		

> That's sweet smokin.



Thanks, it holds a cord of wood and I used 2x2..... ;-) (4 year's old)


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 12, 2011)

How about a rack made of pallets?




There's another propane tank for ya.




I'll ask Mrs. Flatbeford if I can post her rack here.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> How about a rack made of pallets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want me to post it?  :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

No cost involved in building these. Each one holds 2 cord. Originally I planned on one cord (takes 3 rows to make a cord) but was running out of space so just added on to one end. Under each stack are two poles that we cut in the woods. Most are around 4" diameter. I usually cut just a few each year as after a few years they get a bit punky and break apart. Also, I usually end up cutting the soft maple saplings and they don't last too long but we have lots of them. Galvanized roofing is used for covers and those cost nothing as they are from old farm buildings that were torn down.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Oct 12, 2011)

I aint sayin nuthin'. What I've seen of Mrs Flatbed leads me to believe that I would enjoy seeing her rack posted here. . . if she ever allows it ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 12, 2011)

You would.  :coolsmile:


----------



## Remmy122 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with pallets, and nothing wrong with racks made from pallets. I just have no clue how much wood I have or how to calculate I burn in a year, mainly due to laziness. 

I like what Im seeing, and I also see that alot of folks are using the store bought brackets. My only concern is that my property has a slow slope and dont know if Ill be able to correct the slope with those buggers. Id also like to get the wood up off the ground a bit more than the pallet (and from what I see the store bought brackets) allow.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 12, 2011)

I used pallets.  Two pallets on the bottom, two pallets on the back, one on each side, 2 x 4 on the front at an angle on each side to hold it together.  Holds 2/3 cord stacked 4.5' high or so.  I have two built and plan on having 6 total when I'm done.  The rest of my wood is on railroad ties right now.  No pics because I'm lazy, and it's also a mess lol.  Once I get all my racks done maybe I'll share some pics.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 12, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> I aint sayin nuthin'. What I've seen of Mrs Flatbed leads me to believe that I would enjoy seeing her rack posted here. . . if she ever allows it ;-)




LOL!


----------



## maplewood (Oct 12, 2011)

My hardwood is air dried on pallets.






I tried stacking my softwood the same way, but found it got a bit moldy with so much rain.
So I just build a free pallet woodshed, and plan to build a couple more.  1.2 cord/shed.





Hope you post pics of your project!


----------



## kbrown (Oct 12, 2011)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> Who would show pictures of their wood racks after DexterDay posts those lazer-straight stacks? Even if I had a rack I wouldn't embarrass myself.



+1  :lol: I've been looking at those pics all day and still can't figure our where the transit and survey poles are. LOL.  I really like the planning that went into putting down gravel and keeping things looking great. Your neighbors must appreciate that.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 12, 2011)

I only have one rack under the eave of my yard/wood/storage shed.  The rest is end stacked.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 13, 2011)

[quote author="heatit" date="1318475019"][quote author="Wood Duck" date="1318436122"]Who would show pictures of their wood racks


----------



## sheepdog000 (Oct 13, 2011)

After seeing all of these pics, I realize that mine looks like crap!  Then again, this is our first year burning and my kids did the majority of the stacking.  You can look at the stack of my Apple and see where I started and my kids left off.    I really should tear everything down and re-stack it all.  I like the idea of using pallets on the sides over the posts.  I'd like to make it look at nice as possible so as to be considerate to my neighbors.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 13, 2011)

Most of my wood for burning this season is in my 4 greenhouses now, not on racks or anything remotely neat.

In fact, I'm almost ashamed at how untidy they look after seeing everyone elses neat stacks.

Think I'll just take it all out and burn it  ;-)


----------



## blacktail (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried going 2 deep on the one section by stacking diagonally. Not sure I like it. 
These are in the side yard, so I'll keep it looking presentable. Out back I've started stacks between some of the cedar trees with old deck boards underneath to keep them off the ground.


----------



## onetracker (Oct 13, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Most of my wood for burning this season is in my 4 greenhouses now, not on racks or anything remotely neat.
> 
> In fact, I'm almost ashamed at how untidy they look after seeing everyone elses neat stacks.
> 
> Think I'll just take it all out and burn it  ;-)





beautiful, and...
....how do you NOT break any glass?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 13, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> In fact, I'm almost ashamed at how untidy they look after seeing everyone elses neat stacks.
> 
> Think I'll just take it all out and burn it  ;-)



lol, that's probably the funniest thing I've read in a while!


----------



## jlow (Oct 13, 2011)

My rack. 8 Cords.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 13, 2011)

4 cords in garage:


----------



## quercus_kelloggii (Oct 13, 2011)

4th rack is almost 1/2 full now.  Need to make another National Forest run.  Each rack is 29' long or so, 1.25' wide, and stacked too close to each other, I know.


----------



## Kenster (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful racks and stacks.  For me, it goes against my grain as a scrounger to pay for anything so I'm unlikely to buy nice lumber, brackets, etc for build racks.
I bring home a pickup load of pallets every now and then and have plenty on hand.  I stack back on the edge of my woods, not in my back yard so I don't worry too much about aesthetics or my Bride's opinions.  Actually, she doesn't mind it at all--where it is.  

So, it's double row pallet stacking for me.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Last year's burn.


----------



## stejus (Oct 13, 2011)

Weekly supply under covered porch and two year supply of free standing wood stacks on pallets in the back yard.


----------



## Stax (Oct 13, 2011)

Velvet & Quercus: sweet!


----------



## Stax (Oct 13, 2011)

Feeling totally inadequate now!


----------



## sheepdog000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Stax said:
			
		

> Feeling totally inadequate now!



I'll second that.  After viewing this thread, I'm just gonna throw a match on my whole pile and start over........ :shut:


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 14, 2011)

sheepdog000 said:
			
		

> Stax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, its all good, just be inspired.  You can do it and it will make you happy and warm.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I used pallets to make racks too, theres lots of ways to make it looke good with pallets other than just cross stacking on top.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 14, 2011)

Closest thing to a rack I have...this is enough wood for this season

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f53/steeltowninwv/2011-10-08110643.jpg


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 14, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> No way, its all good, just be inspired.  You can do it and it will make you happy and warm.



So true.  Before I found this place I thought I was all set after tarping the pile the firewood guy dumped in the driveway in October.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 14, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> I used pallets to make racks too, theres lots of ways to make it looke good with pallets other than just cross stacking on top.



That looks almost like mine except mine is only two pallets long on the bottom and I have pallets on the back side of it (short 13-14" wood pretty much requires it).  I even did the exact same bracing on the front.  

I need to get some pics up here.


----------



## Shari (Oct 14, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> I used pallets to make racks too, theres lots of ways to make it looke good with pallets other than just cross stacking on top.



I stack the same but with a couple of differences:  Two pallets on the ground/upright pallets on each end, then another two on the ground & another upright.  This gives me around 8' between each section so I can lay an pair 8 foot 2x4's on top.  The 2x4's are there to support another 2 pallets on top each 8' section.  The top pallets then support my tarps.  Doing it this way I don't have to deal with removing snow on top of the stacks.  Zoning codes don't allow us to build a wood shed - this is my alternative.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 14, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> The top pallets then support my tarps.  Doing it this way I don't have to deal with removing snowy on top of the stacks.  Zoning codes don't allow us to build a wood shed - this is my alternative.



That's a really good idea...I may have to do something like this.  No tops this year, just tarps but we will see how bothersome snow removal is.


----------



## Shari (Oct 14, 2011)

Another bonus to having my rows "sectioned" is this allows sorting wood by length of time it takes to season.


----------



## mellow (Oct 14, 2011)

My stacks are nothing compared to the others, but when you live in the city ghetto you don't get very much space.

I will say once I take down those 4 pine trees I will be putting in more pallet racks, they work very nice.   Also made a pallet rack for my rounders and odd size pieces I just chunk in there.

Already got my first cord of wood sitting on the porch ready to go.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 14, 2011)

Those pine tree trunks could make an original end to a very impressive stack, think of lack of space in city, think skyscraper wood stack.......  ;-)


----------



## mellow (Oct 14, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Those pine tree trunks could make an original end to a very impressive stack, think of lack of space in city, think skyscraper wood stack.......  ;-)



Tried that and when the wind blows hard as it does if we get a nor-easter all that stacked wood comes tumbling down


----------



## BigV (Oct 15, 2011)

It may not be pretty, but it works.
My son is a roofer and he saves me rubber when they replace a flat roof. Works well to cover the top of my stack.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 15, 2011)

BigV said:
			
		

> It may not be pretty, but it works.
> My son is a roofer and he saves me rubber when they replace a flat roof. Works well to cover the top of my stack.



Wow looks like a double row, How long is it?


----------



## woodchip (Oct 15, 2011)

That's the first wood rack I've ever seen that must be visible from space....... ;-)


----------



## BigV (Oct 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Wow looks like a double row, How long is it?



There are 12 sections, each section has 2, 62" pallets, so it's around 124' long.
6' high and 42" wide (2 rows of 21" splits).
I would guess pretty close to 20 cord.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 15, 2011)

BigV said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 15, 2011)

BigV said:
			
		

> It may not be pretty, but it works.
> My son is a roofer and he saves me rubber when they replace a flat roof. Works well to cover the top of my stack.



That is one nice looking fence


----------

